# Todays arrivals



## toddybear (Jul 19, 2007)

Got my Cloud's order today. Recently they have expanded their Phrag. offerings and now offer the best diversity for Canada. I am pressuring them to bring in some PK hybrids! The new acquisitions include: upper left - Bouley Bay; upper right - Robert Palm; middle - Sargeant Eric; lower right - Cape Bonanza and lower left - Olaf Grousse :clap:


----------



## Candace (Jul 19, 2007)

They look happy and healthy....don't screw it up!oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice. Are they red or yellow besseae crosses?


----------

